# Eggless chicks?



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just watched a video that the Japanese have discovered how to hatch chicks without their shell. They use seran wrap and incubate it. Of course, this is Facebook and there was not anyways to get the link to share here. I thought it was pretty amazing, but also unbelievable. I wish could have found a way to share it here.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I saw that going around... I've seen it done in labs but that's a sterile environment... Makes me wonder!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder how saran wrap affects them -egg shells are porous and blood vessels form on the inside of the shell because they do pick up air.


----------



## chickenlittle9274 (May 21, 2016)

Not sure if this is the link you saw but this one is fishy. I don't think the embryos in this video made it to hatch day. Just a classroom experiment at the embryos expense.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This experiment was done in a Japanese lab. I was pretty intrigued. You could see the blast starting to grow,the heart beating and all the stages of development to hatch. The title was Spoon and tamadra (?) Or something similar.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

http://www.sabongchronicles.com/2016/05/japans-latest-discovery-hatching-chick-outside-shell/


----------



## chickenlittle9274 (May 21, 2016)

Maybe we should try some ourselves and post the results


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I saw that video also. I have a question and this is about when the chicks are hatching.I have one chick that has just hatched and she has been dragging this shell all over by a thread. She just can't seem to break loose, do you think I should just very carefully pull that thread away from the eggshell or do you think that will hurt it? I have helped a couple of times with other things where I had to help the chick out of the shell. One time good,one not so good. I don't want to do anything to hurt this chick. Can anyone help me with that what do you think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

sswanee17 said:


> I saw that video also. I have a question and this is about when the chicks are hatching.I have one chick that has just hatched and she has been dragging this shell all over by a thread. She just can't seem to break loose, do you think I should just very carefully pull that thread away from the eggshell or do you think that will hurt it? I have helped a couple of times with other things where I had to help the chick out of the shell. One time good,one not so good. I don't want to do anything to hurt this chick. Can anyone help me with that what do you think?


Just cut it with scissors about midway between the peep and the shell.


----------

